# How often does mom send gifts?



## lunachii (Apr 10, 2020)

So far I've gotten a cake for my birthday, and this morning I also got a letter with a gift, talking about the cherry blossoms. Does anyone know if the mom letters\gifts are random or if they come in specific days other than your birthday. I saw there was a whole "mom furniture" set so it would be nice to know


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 10, 2020)

I assume its throughout the year. A sweater during the winter season, tissues in the spring, ect. I assume they all have set dates they're sent on


----------



## pocky (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll spoiler this in case someone doesnt want to see the other rewards....



Spoiler

















there are some rugs also, i was just too lazy to keep getting screenshots


----------



## lunachii (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh, thanks for the list! Looks like you'll get a gift a month then


----------

